# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  Thông báo offline nóng mừng forum đi vào hoạt động

## Khongnickname

Loa loa , Tình hình là đang có 1 cuộc offline nho nhỏ bất ngờ và không dự tính trước.
Địa điểm : Nhà Lê Nam Hải .
Nhân sự đang có mặt : Không nick name , Lê Nam Hải , CKD , Nam CNC
Mời anh em gần xa tiện đường ghé qua lai rai .....
Trân trọng kính mời !

----------

hoang.nvn

----------


## culitruong

Chưa gì đã co ăn nhậu.  Vào đây chơi hứa hẹn sẽ không bi đói  :Smile:

----------


## CBNN

dzô dzô !!!

----------


## dylan

zo zo zo zo

----------


## phuongmd

Mình là thành viên số 16 - số đẹp.

Chúc mừng mọi người và anh em nhé.
Chúc mọi người thật sự đoàn kết và luôn là người chiến thắng
Cho mình cụng 1 ly.

----------


## writewin

chà chà té ra chiều nay em điện cho anh Nam thì ra anh ấy đang nhậu với anh em mừng lập hội, thế mà anh Nam ko nói cho em biết để em cụng 1 ly , dận anh Nam rồi,

----------


## phuongmd

Giờ nó còn đang nhậu mà.
Ẹc. Chưa có nút LIKE các bác ơi.

Các bác giải tán đi rồi về úp ngay cái mục mua bán cho anh em nhờ.

----------


## culitruong

> chà chà té ra chiều nay em điện cho anh Nam thì ra anh ấy đang nhậu với anh em mừng lập hội, thế mà anh Nam ko nói cho em biết để em cụng 1 ly , dận anh Nam rồi,


Chiều mấy hắn gọi điện bảo đi họp quốc hội mới ghê.

Mau mau làm cho cái xóm nhà lá này thành nhà lầu cho bà con đở nắng mưa cực nhọc.

----------


## elenercom

Hoan hô anh em miền Nam. Thế là lại có thêm chỗ chém gió . Hy vọng box mua bán ở đây không bị thu phí.

----------


## phucthien

Chúc mừng , chúc mừng

----------


## ahdvip

Nhậu về phê quá giờ mới mở mắt lên dd đc. ^^

----------


## culitruong

> Nhậu về phê quá giờ mới mở mắt lên dd đc. ^^


Chú đi họp về có tay trong có thể hé chút bí mật xem ai là min ai là mod để còn biết đường mà né

----------


## cuong

ặc đi vào hoạt động từ tháng 1 mà bũa ni mới biết, chào miền nam nhé

----------


## ahdvip

> Chú đi họp về có tay trong có thể hé chút bí mật xem ai là min ai là mod để còn biết đường mà né


Vậy thì đại anh phải né em ra ngay, ko là em sẽ đề nghị tặng anh 1 dấu gạch đen để ngắm chơi, hehe

----------


## culitruong

Vậy thì thằng em mình hướng dẫn hoặc làm hộ A cái vụ này :

http://cncprovn.com/@rum/showthread.php?t=29

Ngồi ngóng mà có thấy cái i meo nào đâu!!!

----------


## Khongnickname

Hiện tại cái nầy chưa sử dụng A Tùng ơi !

----------


## Lenamhai

hình đây ae, sory bệnh quá

----------


## mpvmanh

Ah, các bác nhậu với coca cola kia.

----------


## duonghoang

Cái đó của anh Nam thui, mà nhậu hồi nào ko rủ em nha @@

----------


## culitruong

Có 1 thằng chuyên coca pha rươu đế ngâm chuối hột thôi bác ơi, còn bao nhiêu bia hết.

----------


## vuthanh

ko phải đâu, chai coca đó của con gái mình đó, hehe, vớt cho Anh Nam 1 bàn thua trông thấy rồi nha

----------

